# FireHouse



## dfurlano (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, I couldn't wait to post this.  I was going to wait till it was done but I couldn't resist. I need to make a clip and refinish parts of the body to make it complete.  (click to make larger)









There is a story to this pen.  Although the design evolved along the way I had help and guidance from two very gracious and talented pen makers, Mark and Brian Gisi.  I had the incredible luck of spending two very memorable days building pens with Mark and Brian.  If you are interested in see their work either visit the Guild or www.gisiwriting.com I also had an opportunity to check out the pen on the home page.... It is all hand made including the cross cut out.

I will repost when it is completed and add some additional information but comments are welcome.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 13, 2006)

That is pretty dog-gone awesome Dan!  I'm jealous of your time with Brian and Mark too!  Very nicely done!

BTW, from what is the custom CB made?


----------



## woodpens (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome pen, Dan! You obviously had some excellent tutors. Their pens are truly amazing.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 13, 2006)

Super looking pen Dan [] Something to be real proud of.

When is that two day class coming my WAY ! []


----------



## vick (Apr 13, 2006)

Great work Dan I also am jealous of you being able to spend time in the Gisi's shop.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 13, 2006)

Great looking pen!!  You did a terrific job!!  It does occur to me that this is more of a looking pen than a writing pen.....does not appear it would be particularly comfortable to actually write with with??


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 13, 2006)

All I can say is WOW, Dan! Oh wait, from Anthony's scale that he posted last year. [:0][^]


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 13, 2006)

Fantastic Dan! What a great pen to have in your collection.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 13, 2006)

HAHA, Superb!
You get a 9.9
only thing missing was the pole thingy.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 13, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!    That is very nice!!!!!


Sign me up as well, [].....I can see a theme set .....


----------



## gerryr (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fabulous piece of work.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 13, 2006)

Dan you did a wonderful job, beautiful.  I think that you should not put a clip on it as it looks more like a desk pen, not something that anyone would put in their pocket and certainly not something that anyone would carry around with them.

Wayne


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great pen. You guys just amaze me with your talent.

jim


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2006)

Before I even read what you had written I looked at the picture and thought this looks just like a Gisi pen. Now it all makes sense. Now maybe you can start putting up $500 price tags.

[:0] on the Turchetta scale (We need to post that as sticky somewhere. It was funny.)

Ryan


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow!! 
Fanstatic Dan. 
Your skills improve 10 fold with every new pen of yours I see. Keep it up!!

I think a clip would take away from this pen. But if you are set on a clip how about shaping it like a fire hydrant?

BTW - Can you give us a tutorial????
Only kidding![][}][]


----------



## jdavis (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## csb333 (Apr 13, 2006)

That is soooo fine! - Chris


----------



## pete00 (Apr 13, 2006)

ahh....what to say...its wonderful, great job!!!
im afraid to even offer a suggestion on this pen, but i think it looks fine just the way it is..no clip......


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome pen!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 13, 2006)

Absolutely awesome! That is truly a work of art.

I'm in the "no clip" camp.


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.  It always amazes me when you work with other people - add that to Mark and Brian's capabilities - and I unlearned a lot.  Nothing worse than assumptions and bad habits.  

I bet we spent more time on CA finishing then building the pen! Well, at least it felt that way. I am going to try and make a ladder for the clip if it doesn't come out the way I like i'll leave it off.

From the top down -
Buckeye burl
20 mil black styrene sheet
Tiger Maple with silver wire
20 mil black styrene sheet
Bloodwood bricks with 20 mil black styrene sheet
Ebonite
Silver brick ring size 8 (I think)
Ebonite
Bloodwood bricks with 20 mil black styrene sheet
Tiger maple with Rosewood door and silver wire (door was made using the Gisi scallop)
Buckeye Burl
Rosewood with Tiger Maple dots


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dan,
Wow, you never cease to amaze me.  Can you bring that to the next AAW meeting?
Simply awesome.
Rob


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is amazing, creative, excellent


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 15, 2006)

Whoever gets this pen wont get burned....great job and Brian and Mark are fine mentors...


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow! That pen is going to be a real show-stopper! 

So, when do I get my one-on-one Gisi time? Mabye the "Behind the Lathe" writer needs to make a house call. [][]


----------

